# Our beloved Ebonycat



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello friends,

it is with great sadness that I must tell you of the death of our beloved Esther. Her mum left me a message earlier and I will update when I know more of what has happened. 

Esther died on 11th June. 

Oh dearest girl, I currently have no words. I send love to your family and know this will be a painful time for lots of us here on the forum. 

I will post again when/if I know anymore information. 

RIP Esther.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh no, what awful news  I was hoping she was ok and there was some sort of explanation for her not being around. 

RIP lovely Esther xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sad  RIP dear Esther


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I’m so sorry to hear. 
I only recently read of her health journey.
She sounded so brave.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

How terrible , so sorry to hear such news.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Sending love xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I was so so hoping for better news. She was such a lovely person and so brave, this is so unfair. RIP our dear friend, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

This is very sad news 
May she rest in peace


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh no. I think we all new the possibility given how ill she has been, but to actually learn of this sad news is still a shock.
Thank you @Mrs Funkin for getting in touch with her family. They must be devastated and my heart goes out to them.
RIP Esther, it was a privilege to have been a small part of your life.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am truly saddened by this news, what a lovely person Esther was, goodness me she will be missed on this forum.

This is so so sad.

Her family will be in my prayers x


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

May you find your peace and forever happiness in Summerland Esther.


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Such terribly sad news. What an incredibly brave person she was. I had been following along with her health journey and had so hoped for a positive outcome for her. Sleep well Esther, you will be missed.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh what terrible and sad news… she was so very brave and positive right up to the end. 

I hope she is at peace but she has been taken far too soon and before her time

thoughts to her family and all those close to her that she has left behind. Both human and furry… I’m sure she didn’t want to be leaving them so soon x


----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

Such sad news. Having not really known her I was quietly following her health journey and so hoping for a good outcome when she finally got someone to listen and help her.

Sending love to her family and friends xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this sad news


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

This was the news I’ve been dreading as we hadn’t heard from her  How unbelievably sad and tragic


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh how very sad.

I feared the worst when she didn't come back to update, but like everyone else was hoping it was because she was recuperating.

RIP Esther


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

How sad ,although I never met her or ever spoke with her like all forum members she was a valued member of our community .
Rest in Peace Esther  x


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> it is with great sadness that I must tell you of the death of our beloved Esther. Her mum left me a message earlier and I will update when I know more of what has happened.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Mrs Funkin for updating us with this very sad news.
My heart missed a beat when I read your headline and confirmed my worst fears. 2021 is turning out to be a very sad year - losing members here and on another forum that I moderate on.
Rest in peace dear Esther you will be sorely missed by your family, your furries and by us.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How awful, a very sad and tragic time on Petforums


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Such sad news. You were so brave, battling through the adversities that life threw at you.
Goodbye dear Esther. You will be missed

Thank you Mrs F for letting us know.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Esther's passing. RIP lovely lady. Thank you @Mrs Funkin for letting us know. 
Viv xx


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Really don't know what to say, terrible news and much worse than I expected. Very sad


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this news. What a brave lady she was. 

Thoughts to her family and her furry family at this incredibly sad time :'(


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Utterly devastated to hear this. 
I just can’t believe it. 
We all knew she was really poorly but she was such a fighter and so strong that I never expected her to not to pull through. 
My heart sank when she wasn’t posting anymore but even then thought perhaps her treatment meant she couldn’t but that she must come back eventually. 
I can’t imagine Cat Chat without her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin thank you 
For following up with her and finding out.

I hope her family know how much she was loved amongst her friends here.

She was an inspiration to me - I don't think I have ever come across anyone so brave.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

So very, very sad to hear this news What an incredibly brave and special lady Esther was. Always one of the first to offer positive vibes when needed. Her love for all animals came across in her posts. She will be missed so very much. My thoughts and prayers are with her family, friends and furry babies. RIP lovely Lady X


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

What heartbreaking news 

I was really hoping that my fears would not be substantiated.

As others have said you were so, so brave. Sweet dreams darling Esther x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello friends,

I've had a long chat with Esther's mum this evening. Esther sadly suffered a cardiac arrest post surgery and was transferred to ITU thereafter, where she sadly died. She wanted to be an organ donor and to that end, she has helped three families with the parts of her that were able to be donated. There will be a coroner's enquiry too and from that there will be some parts of her donated to research, which is also what she wanted . Her mum said the reason she'd not been able to tell us earlier was because the postman was holding Esther's post and brought it this week when she was round feeding the rats. I'm glad that we know - I'd contacted the local Registry Office and Essex Police in the attempt to find out if Esther had died so they probably think I'm bonkers. 

Her mum has had Lady Dog with her since Christmas - but she now has Ebony and Alfie too. She reported to me that Ebony is staying in her bed and coming out to use the tray and eat and that's about all - but that Alfie is very loving and has been sleeping in bed with her. We had a little chat about cat care  The rats will be finding new homes but Ebony, Alfie and Lady will be staying with her and Esther's stepdad.

Esther's mum has asked me to thank everyone for being Esther's friends and for your kindness towards her. As she said, Esther was essentially a hermit and so her friends were here. She knows how well thought of Esther is/was on the forum and I think that's been a little comfort to her.

I'm so so shocked. I really was hoping that she had "just" lost her sight as a result of the operation. I can't believe I won't get one of her lovely messages about Oscar again. I'm actually gutted. Such a short life and I wish more than ever that I'd gone to see her in real life - but time runs away and Covid hasn't helped. What ifs are terrible things.

I've asked if we can be told when Esther's funeral is, I know we probably wouldn't be able to go but I'd like to know when it is in case someone is able, so hopefully her mum will tell us when it is.

Go well, my friend, knowing that are truly loved xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @Mrs Funkin that must have been an extremely difficult and emotional conversation.

thank you from me xx

I wanted to know what had happened to Esther, but now I am even sadder!

I feel so sad, with such a heavy heart. It's all too sad isn't it.

Esther pm me often, she always seemed such a lost little soul, but I know she had faith, so she was not afraid and knew she would never be alone.

Yes I hope someone can attend Esther's funeral, maybe we can send a little wreath? X


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

This is such heartbreaking news, may you rest in peace Esther and know how much you will be missed xxx


----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm tremendously sad to hear Esther didn't make it. I hoped for the best for her. She had to go through so much.

Thanks for doing all the work to find out what happened and letting everyone know @Mrs Funkin.

Will be thinking of Esther, her family, Ebony, Alfie and Lady Dog. I know she will be deeply missed.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Such a caring person to the very end, thinking of others. Not surprised to learn that she's donated her organs to help others and for research.
RIP Esther. Xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Life is very cruel and unfair sometimes. I just don’t get it. 

I am glad Esther knew she had true friendships here and it was a safe happy place she could turn to. 

Whatever is appropriate for the funeral we will do Mrs F. 

RIP dear friend xxx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Esther, she had such misfortune in her life and when she needed help with her health the NHS let her down as well. She was so brave all the time, I used to apologise to her when I said stay strong. She was brave beyond anything I could imagine but I think the enormity of her situation really got to her in that last week.

Such a lovely gentle character, interested in everybody else even when she suffered so much.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin, do you know if her Mum was able to see her before she died? I do hope so. I've been reading her last messages and I can't believe it ended like this. She used to say such lovely things to me about Bunty and Toppy in particular, she was so kind and generous to everyone which now shows by the fact she has donated her organs to save others.

I'm so glad her Mum is keeping Ebony, Alfie and Lady Dog, she would be so comforted by that I'm sure. Hopefully, her much loved ratties will soon find good homes.

I do hope she is now with those she lost and that she and Chillminx can now chat about cats to the end of time bless them both.

It would be lovely if we could send flowers or a wreath.

Thank you for all you've done @Mrs Funkin, its been very difficult for you.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im really confused by what's happened but I guess we will never know exactly what went wrong. I will contribute to a fund for whatever people think is appropriate. This is all so awful


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So very sorry to hear of this horrible news. I really hope Esther knew how much she was valued and loved in this funny little cat obsessed community of ours that is so precious. Her compassion and concern for others always shone through her posts, even though she had such a rough time with her health.

I would also like to contribute to a wreath or a donation to her favourite charity in her memory.

Sleep tight Esther, we will miss you xxx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh this is horrible. Thank you @Mrs Funkin for letting us know.

RIP dear Esther, your thoughtfulness and kindness will be sorely missed.


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

This is awful news. Even though she and I never really talked, I enjoyed reading her posts and was saddened at her illness. Secret Santa 2020 was when I got to know many of you better and I remember her joy at receiving surprise gifts even though she hadn't been well enough to formally take part. I think that meant more to her than you will ever know.

Thank you for letting us know what happened @Mrs Funkin. The love and compassion shown on this forum is second to none.

Rest in peace free from pain Ebonycat.

Xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

This is such devastating news. What a shock.

Thank you for stepping in on behalf of all of her friends on here @Mrs Funkin and for updating us. 'Relieved to hear that Esther's dear cats and Lady Dog will be looked after by Esther's family and that the ratties will be found nice new homes too. Her poor mum…

RIP wonderful Esther, you will be sadly missed by so many xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no what a sad and cruel year this has been. Rest in peace dear Esther xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for updating us.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for bringing us up to date, it can't have been an easy conversation with her poor mum.
What a generous nature she had with her thoughtfulness and kindness, even now with her life changing gift of being a donor. Truly amazing.
I was concerned about her 'furries' so am very relieved they are being safely cared for. The ratties were so friendly I'm sure they will find a good home.
Such a terrible thing to happen. Who could have known that distraught post of how ill she was feeling would be her last to us. I'm just so pleased we were able to offer her such comfort and support. It's very humbling to be amongst such lovely caring people.
A wreath of some sort would be a lovely gesture, and anything else we could help with I'm sure. Just say the word.
Missing you so much dear Esther, lovely lady.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

It would be lovely to be able to send something, if her family is OK with that.

I wondered about maybe sending something for Alfie, Ebony and Lady Dog. I think it was @Hammystar who mentioned how much joy Esther got from with the surprise secret santa gifts and it got me thinking how touched she would be if we sent them something.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh how awful, I didn't even know she was sick 
So very sorry for her loved ones.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Such sad news. Thoughts are with her mum - I can't imagine how it feels to lose a daughter.

This year has been a real reminder of the fragility of human life.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you for the update Mrs F. I'm glad Esther has been able to help people through organ donation. Also pleased to hear that Lady, Alfie and Ebony have a familiar home to go to, fingers crossed her beloved ratties find a lovely new home too.

I'd definitely contribute to a wreath/flowers and gifts for the furries xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know. Such sad news. I am thinking of her family at such a terrible time.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh no this is such sad sad news. I was so hoping to come on here and see a post from her  RIP dear Esther. What a tragic year it has been. Thank you Mrs Funkin for updating us and love to Esther's family.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I've had a message from Esther's mum to say she is happy for us to send a tribute to the funeral (she doesn't have a date as yet). To that end I've set up a GoFundMe page, as there was for Stef. I have said on there that any remaining funds would go to Esther's mum for care towards her furries and also some treats for them.

If anyone wants to donate, I know a few folk did, then the link is below. I've asked for a sticky too.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/a-memori...dium=copy_link&utm_campaign=p_cf+share-flow-1


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for contacting her Mum Mrs F. 
I am so pleased that she is happy for us to send some flowers - it's the least we can do. 
I'm sure her Mum will be very grateful for any contributions left over to help her continue to care for Esther's babies. I am so happy they will be looked after by her and not have to be rehomed. 
Thank you for setting up the page xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for arranging this last chance, for us to show, how much we cared for Esther.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's been on my mind all day. Wish we could turn the clock back. :Sorry


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Donated


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> She's been on my mind all day. Wish we could turn the clock back. :Sorry


I've been thinking about her too. I've been reading Esther's last messages to me. I'd sent her my number in case all she could do was text a couple of words - but of course she never did  I wish I'd been able to get up there and kick some bum. More than anything.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

So sorry to hear this, RIP ebonycat xx


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Very sad news. Rest in Peace Esther x x


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you for setting that up.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh No. Ive only just seen this.  RIP Ebonycat. x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's so upsetting when someone we know seems to want to fight so hard, but isn't given the chance.

Hugs to everyone, it's been such a sad year


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

MilleD said:


> It's so upsetting when someone we know seems to want to fight so hard, but isn't given the chance.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, it's been such a sad year


Hugs back to you. So sad.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

I've been away for a few days and I'm so sorry to hear this very sad news. I was very shocked at how much difficulty she was having with the NHS and very saddened to now hear our dear friend is no longer with us. She was the most caring person and even though she was going through the most horrible time she still had love and compassion for everyone else. Rest in peace Ebonycat and thank you so much @Mrs Funkin for updating us with this sad news.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

I hope you are all doing okay, I know it's all been such a shock. I've had a few messages asking if I'm alright, so I wanted to reassure everyone that I'm fine. I'm obviously sad but as I said to @MilleD this morning, I've woken today just full of anger. We have a brilliant health service - yes it has its failings and sometimes it lets us down - but Esther has been so spectacularly let down it makes me ashamed of it.

At the other end of the spectrum, I've had such lovely contacts with Thurrock Registry Office and Essex Police, both of whom were very kind and wanting to help me find out what had happened to Esther.

I don't want to derail the thread into "what went wrong" but I thought I'd post how I'm feeling. I fully appreciate this isn't about me - and you've been so kind thanking me for updating and finding out what happened, which really was an act of selfishness on my part as I just needed to know - I'm just so very cross about it all. I kept joking to Esther about getting in the teleporter to go and sort them out. Oh how I wish I could have done.

Look after each other. After all the sadness we've had, I'm having an even more concerted effort of doing one thing each day that makes a difference to someone, channel my feelings into something positive.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Just a little update to let you know that Esther’s funeral will be on 16th July. Her mum has very kindly agreed that I can attend, along with Huckybuck.

We will do a floral tribute from us all - and then the consensus was that we wanted the rest of the donations to go to Esther’s mum to help care for Ebony, Alfie & Lady Dog. I haven’t told her this yet, I think it is all a bit overwhelming for her at the moment and understandably so.

On that note, thank you so so much to everyone that has donated, I will leave the donation page open until Esther’s funeral. We have over £350 which I think is brilliant and will help a lot, I’m sure.

I hope this is all okay. If anyone is wondering about anything, please shout.

much love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh and I’ve woken this morning remembering we were going to do little gifts for Ebony, Alfie and Lady Dog. What do we think? A new blanket each? I know Ebony is 16 and not that playful now, her human granny has bought her a new bed already. Lady is also quite old for a woofer, at about 12, I know she loves a particular fishy treat though (sprats!)…I discovered that whilst stalking for Esther’s surprise Secret Santa last year  See, now that makes me sad again, thinking of that and also how she never got to read the last card I sent to her.

What do folk think? Let me know what you reckon and I’ll get on it.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad you're both able to represent us all.

I think blankets is a good and safe idea, I wonder if we could get some with their names on. I'm sure her Mum will be very grateful for money to look after them as, at their age, it gets more expensive. I wonder if Esther had pet insurance, its transferable in circumstances like this.

I still can't believe she's not with us, I keep expecting a message to pop up.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think personalised blankets would be lovely for the pets to snuggle in to.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

I don’t check in here so often at the moment so I’m incredibly sad to see this update. I knew she was ill but I didn’t know how bad it was  We never really spoke but I did enjoy seeing her popping up here and there. I’ve donated a little, it’s so lovely to see the friendships here in the forum, it’s a very special place and I know she will be missed and remembered fondly by many.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm so pleased you will be able to go to the funeral and represent us all. You and Huckybuck will be a support for each other. Thank you both for going.
I can't think of anything better than blankets for her pets, it's something personal. I'm sure Esther would approve.
It's so reassuring that they have all settled into their new home, and so very fortunate Esther's mum was willing to adopt them. I was just wondering what is happening to the ratties. do you know yet?
I still can't believe we're having to do this (again). I wake up each morning and wonder if we will hear from her today, then remember.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a little update to let you know that Esther's funeral will be on 16th July. Her mum has very kindly agreed that I can attend, along with Huckybuck.
> 
> ...


That sounds perfect. Thank you both xx


----------



## Marg. (Feb 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear this news.!!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’m so glad that you and Huckybuck are able to go to the funeral. I think we will all be with you in spirit. It’s just so desperately sad - I cannot believe we will never see a lovely message from Esther again.
I think blankets is a lovely idea thank you so much for sorting this out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just popping in to say I've ordered the flowers, the lady in the florist thought I was bonkers I think...ah well. Such is life (and she's probably not wrong, to be fair). I really hope that there won't be a mix-up with anything. 

I caught myself unawares this morning by accidentally coming across Esther's messages on the thread when Stef died. It's all just too sad  Too much sorrow on the forum.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to say I've ordered the flowers, the lady in the florist thought I was bonkers I think...ah well. Such is life (and she's probably not wrong, to be fair). I really hope that there won't be a mix-up with anything.
> 
> I caught myself unawares this morning by accidentally coming across Esther's messages on the thread when Stef died. It's all just too sad  Too much sorrow on the forum.


Thank you for sorting this out Mrs F.

Who wants to go through life without at least some folk thinking we are bonkers though right?

You're right though, there is too much sadness.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to say I've ordered the flowers, the lady in the florist thought I was bonkers I think...ah well. Such is life (and she's probably not wrong, to be fair). I really hope that there won't be a mix-up with anything.
> 
> I caught myself unawares this morning by accidentally coming across Esther's messages on the thread when Stef died. It's all just too sad  Too much sorrow on the forum.


What did you say I wonder, to make her think that!
Thanks for seeing to it all though.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about Esther.

We will miss her so much.
Our forum lost a kind and brave soul and I hope she is now happy and at peace.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you for ordering the flowers Mrs F. I have sent some pretty cat ribbon to be attached to the wreath just to catify it for Esther. 

Every time I see the Trivia thread I think she might have posted. It’s just tragic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel the same way HB  I still feel so shocked about it all.

No need for thanks, really truly, I’m glad to do it for her. You’re all very kind xx

ETA: thanks for the ribbon idea and for sending it xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I was wondering @Mrs Funkin , if it wont be undignified for the occasion, if it might be possible to have a photo of the wreath. But only if it can be done without upsetting anyone, and with the familys approval of course.
Doesn't seem real, it really doesn't.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Of course @Cully - I believe HB has asked for a picture of it to be taken before it's delivered to the funeral director but I am sure one of us will get a photo of it. I don't think Esther's mum would mind at all (I will of course check with her) as she is so touched that we are sending flowers xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Of course @Cully - I believe HB has asked for a picture of it to be taken before it's delivered to the funeral director but I am sure one of us will get a photo of it. I don't think Esther's mum would mind at all (I will of course check with her) as she is so touched that we are sending flowers xx


Thanks. I'm sure lots of us would like to see it if possible.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have asked the florist to email one once it’s made just in case there isn’t an appropriate time to take one. I always think it’s sad when people don’t take pictures of the flowers when so much thought has gone into them.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I won't be about beforehand so I wanted to say I hope it all goes as well as it possibly can do tomorrow....thank you both for going, I expect it will be a very emotional day.
Will be thinking of you both and dear Esther.
Safe travels x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, same from me. I've been thinking about it this morning. I know it won't be an easy day for you both and its very good of you to attend. Perhaps tomorrow the rest of us could light a candle for dear Esther during the day in her memory.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Charity said:


> Yes, same from me. I've been thinking about it this morning. I know it won't be an easy day for you both and its very good of you to attend. Perhaps tomorrow the rest of us could light a candle for dear Esther during the day in her memory.


That's a lovely idea x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What time is the funeral by the way @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Yes if we know the time of poor Esther's funeral we can all take a few minutes in thought. Lovely idea.
I hope the day goes well for everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Esther’s funeral is at 2:15 tomorrow, so if anyone is able it would be nice to think of us all pausing our day to think of her. 

I shall be wearing my pale pink scarf with little black Ebonycats on. I can’t believe it’s tomorrow  

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin ,our thoughts will be with you both tomorrow as you say our goodbyes for us.
I'm sure Esther's mum will be comforted knowing she had so many friends even though she never got to meet them all.
Once again, thank you both for all you've done since she passed. You're so very thoughtful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Phew! Our blankets are all here. The Lady Dog (I know, her name is Lady but Esther always called her Lady Dog) one has been here ages but the other two came today whilst I was at work.
























I think they look really nice for Esther's beloved furries.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

They're lovely Mrs F. Thanks again for organising.
Take care tomorrow and have a safe journey @Mrs Funkin , @huckybuck .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The blankets are lovely Mrs F - they look lovely quality and I'm sure the furries will be pleased with them. 


I'll be meeting Mrs F (all being well with our travels) at Esther's Mum's house to watch the coffin leave for the church. 
The church looks lovely - it seems to be in a quiet village close to her Mum's. 
And we will go from there to the cemetery. 

We are both terrified of how long the journey might take (all M25 and dartford tunnel traffic dependant) but we are allowing loads of time - me in case my stupid sat nav takes me somewhere else entirely! Please send us positive free smooth journey vibes. 

We will say goodbye from each and everyone of us here and send her off surrounded by our love and friendship.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Beautiful blankets. ‘Will be thinking of dear Esther, “Our Ebonycat” tomorrow especially. Thank you both for attending the funeral, arranging the flowers and blankets, contacting Esther’s mum, updating us and everything . You’re both one in a trillion.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are beautiful @Mrs Funkin, I'm sure they will be much appreciated.

I hope the day goes as well as can be expected and, wherever she is, she knows how much we all care and miss her.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@huckybuck and @Mrs Funkin , the blankets are beautiful and I'm sure will be really appreciated, so thank you.
You asked for travel vibes to speed you on your journey so here you are. A little light hearted on such a sad day but I know it would have made Esther laugh.







Positive safe journey vibes in abundance to speed you on your way. Take care xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

The blankets look lovely. But they've made my eyes leak again.

Thank you for giving our love to Esther xx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

The blankets are perfect @Mrs Funkin thank you so much for finding these, Esther will smile when she looks down on her furries. I know today is going to be difficult for you and @huckybuck, please both go carefully, we will be thinking of you and Esther on this very sad day xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

A little card to go with the blankets:


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> A little card to go with the blankets:
> 
> View attachment 472458
> View attachment 472459


It's obviously too late to change now but quite a few from Dog Chat have donated too. And we all send our best wishes to the family.xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I’m sorry  I shall write another xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Amended card, hope that's okay. Sorry again.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I'm sorry  I shall write another xx


Don't be sorry, you are doing your best on a difficult day.

Can you just put Dog then a / on this one? Shame to waste the lovely card x


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cross posted - sorry!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Don't be sorry, you are doing your best on a difficult day.
> 
> Can you just put Dog then a / on this one? Shame to waste the lovely card x


Yes, as I said, too late to change. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

The card is lovely Mrs F so please don't apologise for a little hiccup. You've had such a lot to do, you're amazing.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Perfect card and blankets. Xx

Very kind of dog chatters to donate to our lovely friend xx

Playing Piano concerto No 2 in F minor for Esther, it's a gentle beautiful piece of music, suitable for the gentle person she was.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

All amended @SusieRainbow thank you for pointing it out, not my intention to offend anyone xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> All amended @SusieRainbow thank you for pointing it out, not my intention to offend anyone xx


Oh Mrs F, no-one is offended, we are so grateful to you for doing all the arrangements on our behalf. I know it's going to be a long emotional day for you and HB and our hearts are wth you. 
My candle will be lit at 2.15pm and I will say a little prayer for you all.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> A little card to go with the blankets:
> 
> View attachment 472458
> View attachment 472459


Awwww Mrs F, it's brought a lump to my throat.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending loving thoughts. 
Safe journey Mrs. F and Huckybuck. Send Esther on her her way with our love x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## AstroKitties (Jan 4, 2021)

For Ebonycat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Mrs Funkin and @huckybuck I hope today went well (as well as these occasions can ever go) and that you both got there and home again safely.

I didn't manage to light a candle for Ebonycat as I was out, but have been thinking about her all day.

RIP Dear Esther at peace in the arms of the angels.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)




----------



## blkcat (Jun 28, 2017)

For Ebonycat.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much @Mrs Funkin for organising everything. I hope that you and @huckybuck had a safe journey and the day went as well as these things can xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m home safely and hopefully Mrs F won’t be too far behind me. (She is as lovely as you imagine her to be )

Esther had a really beautiful funeral. 

We met her Mum at the house (saw Lady Dog, Alfie and Ebony) and followed the coffin and horses to a stunning church. Esther had faith and the priest/vicar knew her well. The service was special to her and I have no doubt her soul was lifted into her heaven. 

We then followed the coffin (and horses) to the crematorium where Esther’s body left this world to the sound of Michael Jackson Black or White. (We entered to Ben and I am trying to remember the committal music). 

All the flowers were simply stunning. 

Mrs F took lots of photos - I have just a few but will post here. 

Esther’s Mum then invited us back for drinks and nibbles which was lovely. I think she was comforted to know Esther’s friends were all thinking of her and that she meant so much to all of us. 

The cats and Lady are all settled, being spoiled rotten and looked after exactly the way Esther would have wanted. We were in no doubt they will all be in safe hands with her Mum. 

There wasn’t an order of service but I will share a line from the Priest at church..

Esther lived her life quietly with gentleness and kindness. I think this is how we will all remember her.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> View attachment 472511
> View attachment 472512
> View attachment 472513
> View attachment 472514


Oh HB, thank you so much for this, the pictures and words are truly beautiful. I'm sure it meant the world to the family to have you and Mrs F there, and bless you both for representing us.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks absolutely beautiful. I'm so glad it all went well and how lovely you managed to see Alfie, Ebony and Lady Dog as well. I'm sure Esther would have been absolutely thrilled you were both there, her love for us all and our pets always came across in her comments. What a beautiful wreath too. Thank you so much HB and Mrs F for giving up your time to do this on our behalf. xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thank you for posting @huckybuck , we've all been thinking of you both today, carrying our love to Esther's final rest.
How lovely to get to meet the much talked of furries. It's so reassuring to hear they are so well settled now.
Lovely photos I had no idea it would be a horse drawn hearse.
It's been a trying and emotional day for you both but thank you for attending.
I'm so pleased Esther's mum got to know how much we all cared for her.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you both again, what beautiful flowers and tributes. 
Rest in peace dear Esther xx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I did a little cry looking at the photos. It’s been such a cruel year. But what a beautiful send off and how appropriate the sun shone for Esther. I’m glad you managed to see Esthers mum and all the furries.
There is most definitely another angel in heaven tonight.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

What a beautiful day, flowers and church.

Perfect words to describe Esther. She is now at peace x

Thank you both for representing us all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am home and with Ringy I'm having another little cry.

Firstly, thank you so much to everyone for being so kind and generous and enabling us to represent the forum so well.

Secondly, thank you to @huckybuck for coming today as well. It really was lovely to meet you - and I thank Esther for finally bringing us together in real life.

The service was beautiful, we as her forum friends were mentioned in the eulogy, which was a leaky eye moment. Esther's faith in God was very strong - and I hope it brings her mum and family comfort.

We were greeted like special guests - and how we were introduced really demonstrated to me how pleased her mum is that she had friends here and we stressed how special she was/is to us.

When the committal was done, we were looking at the flowers and her mum asked for one of the little cat ribbons from the wreath, one of her mums friends did too.

We went back to the house and Lady Dog was being very sociable do we got to meet her properly. Then just before we left, her mum asked to open the present for Ebony, Alfie and Lady - and she was very touched.

I'll share a few photos here, I am very glad HB sent the ribbon to go in our wreath  The flowers were beautiful - and no lilies. I love flowers, so took lots of pictures. Our wreath had beautiful peonies in it. I was also really pleased our wreath was with Esther on her journey, you can see it with her in the first photo.


































































Thirdly, I want to thank Esther for her friendship, her kindness and her love for Oscar. I will miss her so very much. Go well, Ebonycat, knowing that you are indeed loved and missed xxx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks a beautiful send off. I hope she is looking down knowing how much she was loved and valued xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely photos Mrs F, thank you. I'm glad you were made so welcome. I can't get over how beautiful the carriage and horses are, just so right for Esther. Definitely brings tears to the eyes.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We’ve remembered the committal song which made me weep. 

It was Celine Dion - Fly 

The words are so apt.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> We've remembered the committal song which made me weep.
> 
> It was Celine Dion - Fly
> 
> The words are so apt.


What a beautful song, and how appropriate. I can just imagine Esther soaring over the clouds.
So sad for such a young woman not much older than my daughter.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> We've remembered the committal song which made me weep.
> 
> It was Celine Dion - Fly
> 
> The words are so apt.


What a lovely choice of song, beautiful words.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Beautiful pictures Mrs F, and I loved the ribbon with the cats.
You must be drained, physically as well as emotionally. Go cuddle your two boys and get some well deserved sleep. xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So beautiful, all of it and so moving.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin @huckybuck for representing us and for the photos. All beautiful.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Mrs Funkin & @huckybuck 
Thank you both for representing us all - it must have been a very sad time, but at the same time beautiful to know how much our friend will be missed.
And thank you both for the photos - they bring home that she really has gone and that we won't feel her warmth again.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Beautiful photos HB and Mrs F, thank you for sharing and representing us all xxx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you so much @huckybuck and @Mrs Funkin for taking the time to represent everyone who knew Esther from the forums and for sharing the day and pictures with us. The flowers looked beautiful. I'm a great believer that when someone departs this Earth their spirit is always with us and I often look up at the stars in an evening remembering those who are no longer with us.

I've recently lost my best friend who was a similar age to Esther, they were both so young but will be remembered when I glance up in an evening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I messaged Esther's mum earlier and she has asked me to thank everyone for being friends with her. She says she talks to Ebony and Alfie about how she is going to look after them as they are her furry grandchildren  Lady Dog was already very used to going to her grandma's house and was clearly very happy and settled yesterday. 

Oh - I also meant to say yesterday that Esther's brother told us that her ratties have been adopted by someone who REALLY loves rats, she has 120 of them! Wow. So they are being well looked after too, which is good. 

I will message Esther's mum next week about the remainder of the donation money and will obviously update you all xxx


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I messaged Esther's mum earlier and she has asked me to thank everyone for being friends with her. She says she talks to Ebony and Alfie about how she is going to look after them as they are her furry grandchildren  Lady Dog was already very used to going to her grandma's house and was clearly very happy and settled yesterday.
> 
> Oh - I also meant to say yesterday that Esther's brother told us that her ratties have been adopted by someone who REALLY loves rats, she has 120 of them! Wow. So they are being well looked after too, which is good.
> 
> I will message Esther's mum next week about the remainder of the donation money and will obviously update you all xxx


Esther's mum sounds like a wonderful person. I'm glad all her animals are safe and loved.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I messaged Esther's mum earlier and she has asked me to thank everyone for being friends with her. She says she talks to Ebony and Alfie about how she is going to look after them as they are her furry grandchildren  Lady Dog was already very used to going to her grandma's house and was clearly very happy and settled yesterday.
> 
> Oh - I also meant to say yesterday that Esther's brother told us that her ratties have been adopted by someone who REALLY loves rats, she has 120 of them! Wow. So they are being well looked after too, which is good.
> 
> I will message Esther's mum next week about the remainder of the donation money and will obviously update you all xxx


I was wondering yesterday how they were. That's great news, so thanks for the update. Good to know.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thanks @Mrs Funkin for the update about Esther's furry family. I was a bit concerned about the ratties as not everyone would be happy to take them. It's so nice to hear they've gone to someone experienced. I'm sure Esther would approve.
Hope you had well earned rest last night.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

I also wondered about the ratties, so glad to hear they have a loving home. Thanks for the updates Mrs F x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I just thought I'd check in with the donation details and let you know what's going on. 

We raised £500 on Go Fund Me - fees = £478.03 

£23.97 blankets for Ebony and Alfie
£17.85 Lady Dog's blanket
£73 flowers
Total £114.82

Which means there is £363.21 left - which I messaged Esther's mum about earlier. She rang me this evening and we had a long chat - and she has asked that we donate the money to a cat and dog charity, rather than give the money to her. She is so touched by everyone's generosity but wants the money to go to help cats and dogs in Esther's name - and she doesn't want to offend anyone by asking for this. I have reassured her that nobody will be offended. I asked if Esther had a favourite charity that she supported but she didn't, so I am wondering how people feel about my trying to find a cat and a dog charity local to where Esther lived? I am of course guided by what you all think. There are lots of independent cat rescues in Essex, just from a quick google but if anyone has personal experience please shout - and the same for any dog rescues. I'd like the money to be split half and half as Esther had friends in Dog and Cat Chat and of course had both in her life. 

Esther's mum says that Alfie has finally been a brave boy and gone outside (he's never been outside before) and Ebony is still in her little cave. Lady is just being Lady - not overly enjoying the hot weather though. 

Anyway, any thoughts let me know  

Thanks so much,

Mrs F xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just thought I'd check in with the donation details and let you know what's going on.
> 
> ...


That's very kind of Esther's Mum. I wonder if whichever rescue we choose, we could ask them to name a cat pen after Esther as Cats Protection do this I know. If there are no Essex members who can suggest any, there's this list on Cat Chat Rescue Centres

Cat Rescue Centres - Essex - Adopt a Cat - Cat Chat

Don't know any dog ones other than Dogs Trust.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Charity said:


> Don't know any dog ones other than Dogs Trust.


Like @Charity I'm not up on dog rescues - but what about somewhere like the Cinnamon Trust ? Which takes on rehoming dogs (& cats too I believe) whose owners have passed away or have had to go into residential care and, therefore, are not as lucky as Lady dog in finding a home within their owner's family.

https://cinnamon.org.uk/


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> Like @Charity I'm not up on dog rescues - but what about somewhere like the Cinnamon Trust ? Which takes on rehoming dogs (& cats too I believe) whose owners have passed away or have had to go into residential care and, therefore, are not as lucky as Lady dog in finding a home within their owner's family.
> 
> https://cinnamon.org.uk/


But don't Cinnamon Trust deal with older folk only? Though I'm sure they'll be more than happy to receive a donation


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> But don't Cinnamon Trust deal with older folk only? Though I'm sure they'll be more than happy to receive a donation


That's true, Cinnamon Trust provides long term care for pets of elderly people who go into hospital, have died or have to move into accommodation which wont take pets.

Looking at the Cat Chat list of rescues, there appear to be several small ones in Essex who I'm sure would very much appreciate a donation rather than the larger ones.

This is the only dog rescue I can find

https://www.wallacekennels.com/


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I follow The Scratching Post in Essex who I would thoroughly recommend, they do amazing work for a small independent rescue http://www.scratchingpost.co.uk/


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I've heard @vivien speak highly of Pippa's Army . I've sent her a link to this thread so hopefully as she lives in Essex she may know of some rescues .


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is so lovely of Esther’s Mum. 

The Scratching Post is the cat rescue that sprang to mind for me and there must be an independent dog rescue in Essex too that the other half could go to.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> But don't Cinnamon Trust deal with older folk only? Though I'm sure they'll be more than happy to receive a donation


that's probably true with regard to rehoming a dog (or cat) but I don't think they'd worry too much about whether a donation comes from someone younger


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Only just read this, I'm not been around much on here recently. Such sad news, she was only young, but I know she had issues with her health. Still, it's a tragedy. Thank you for updating us @Mrs Funkin, my condolences to her family. RIP Esther.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

After some thought I don't think I have a particular preference and would be happy to go along with the majority. Definitely somewhere known to be kind and caring. I would hate it if I one of my pets had to be rehomed due to my death or inability to look after it, so knowing it would be given the best of care by kind, genuine people would really matter to me. I'm sure that's what Esther would want too, for the money to go to a good rescue.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin. There are a lot of small cat rescue centres in Essex. When we were over run with strays at one point. Pippa's Army helped me by getting in touch with some of them. But one springs to mind as they helped us with a boy that had a huge abscess on his face. It's Bows lodge. Pippa's Army is on Facebook and if you get in touch I am sure Linzi Fellows would be able to help you find a cat rescue in need of help. 
Viv xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Very kind of Esther's mum.

I don't mind at all, where the funds go @Mrs Funkin a cat in need, is a cat in need, same with dogs.

You have taken on so much on behalf of us all. Thank you again xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @vivien strangely I'd already got my eye on Bow Lodge due to its location - and after reading up more about them it's definitely where I'd like the "cat portion" of the donations to go.

I'm really struggling with the dog bit though, as @Charity says there is only one other rescue I can find in addition to the one Charity found (Wallace Kennels) and that is Mutts in Distress. Neither are particularly local to Esther but the Wallace Kennels are closer. I don't get a "vibe" from either of them so need your guidance please.

My heart is telling me I want to donate everything to Bow Lodge but obviously I want to acknowledge Esther's love of Woofers and her Dog Chat friends too. So if any Dog Chat friends who have a strong feeling for either of these rescues could let me know, that would be great (I'm just tagging you @SusieRainbow in case you can help with this  ).

So sorry to still be asking questions. Thanks everyone for your kind words and input xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @vivien strangely I'd already got my eye on Bow Lodge due to its location - and after reading up more about them it's definitely where I'd like the "cat portion" of the donations to go.
> 
> I'm really struggling with the dog bit though, as @Charity says there is only one other rescue I can find in addition to the one Charity found (Wallace Kennels) and that is Mutts in Distress. Neither are particularly local to Esther but the Wallace Kennels are closer. I don't get a "vibe" from either of them so need your guidance please.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you donate to Dog's Trust , they do some good work. I think.Esther would be happy with that.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> I suggest that you donate to Dog's Trust , they do some good work. I think.Esther would be happy with that.


I agree with SusieRainbow. The dogs trust do some very good work with dogs and our one has/had a resident cat that moved in before they opened.

Thank you for thinking of Bow Lodge they too do lots of good work. Especially with cats that need a lot of coaxing to learn to trust humans again. 
Viv xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd second Dogs Trust, they are very good and you could choose the branch which is nearest to Esther's home, which is Basildon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right then, I will divide the money between Bow Lodge cat rescue and Dog's Trust Basildon. Once I've done it, I'll post the confirmations. Thanks everyone for your thoughts xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right then, I will divide the money between Bow Lodge cat rescue and Dog's Trust Basildon. Once I've done it, I'll post the confirmations. Thanks everyone for your thoughts xx


Thank you for all the time and effort you've put into this Mrs F.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I think that's an excellent idea and will equally please everyone concerned.
Thank you for all your efforts Mrs F, I know it must have been quite overwhelming at times.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you Mrs F that sounds perfect x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right then, I will divide the money between Bow Lodge cat rescue and Dog's Trust Basildon. Once I've done it, I'll post the confirmations. Thanks everyone for your thoughts xx


Thank you Mrs Funkin. That sounds great. 
Viv xx


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Another thank you from me Mrs F and how lovely of Esther's mum to request the money go towards helping cats and dogs in need xx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for doing this, I also think these are the perfect choices to help cats and dogs in need.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, sorry for the slowness of update. I've finally managed to get the donation done to the Bow Lodge Cat Rescue (Facebook screenshots attached, they asked me to write a few words, I will make them more Woofer oriented for the Dog's Trust). I will call Dog's Trust tomorrow as you cannot donate to a specific branch via their website, you have to call, so I shall do that as I'm off tomorrow. So £181.60 is in their bank account now. Obviously if anyone wants to see the proof that I've donated the money please do ask!

















Thanks again everyone xx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you so much again @Mrs Funkin for doing all this in our behalf. The tribute to Esther is wonderful and bought yet another sad tear to my eye this morning xxxxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for all the time and effort you have put into doing this on our behalf. It's been a sad year for Pet Forums losing two beloved and lovely members within just a few months of each other - I'd like to think they're both sitting up there together on a cloud chatting about all the fur babies they've helped.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

There’s really no need to thank me for anything, you’re all very kind xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

That's such a beautiful post @Mrs Funkin, made me tear up again. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you noticed how Esther's love is like a ripple effect 

Thank you again @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

All sorted with Dog's Trust - I couldn't do it until now as I had to call the Dog's Trust as that was the only way for the money to go to the Basildon branch. 

I hope that Esther would be pleased that because of her being in the world, even more good is being done. 

I'm just putting everyone's condolence comments into a document for her Mum and family, which might have made my eyes leaky again. I'll send it with a copy of the Bow Lodge FB post, the Dog's Trust letter (when I get it) and a couple of photos of our wreath.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you Mrs F


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's brilliant @Mrs Funkin, very sad as this all is, its wonderful that there's this one big positive, along with her organ donation, in that cats and dogs will benefit from Esther's loss and I'm sure somewhere in the great unknown she is smiling. She has definitely made her mark on this world in a big way.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thank you @Mrs Funkin for organising all this for us. I'm sure Esther would be so very happy the money has gone to such good causes.
Such a lovely tribute, it gave me leaky eyes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Here I am with a little letter received from Dog's Trust Basildon. I did put more of a message to them about Esther but appreciate this is probably a standard letter.










I will send the original, along with a copy of the Bow Lodge FB message and the "condolence document" to Esther's mum - and I hope in time she feels able to read them.

Thanks so much for all of your support through this somewhat torrid time. I know it's not just me that misses Esther's messages and I know it's not just me that's so sad she's no longer in the world.

Lots of love xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks so much for all of your support through this somewhat torrid time. I know it's not just me that misses Esther's messages and I know it's not just me that's so sad she's no longer in the world.


Absolutely. She was so young, it's just wrong isn't it?

The message on the Bow Lodge page says it all really.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

My friend who I cat sit for has been a supporter of Dog's Trust for years and speaks very highly of them.
She sponsor's 2 dogs and gets regular updates on how they are plus photo's, which is nice as it somehow makes it more personal than if it were just 'all the dog's'.
When one of her dog's gets a new home she is kept informed and offered another dog to sponsor. 
They also sell products like calendars and other pet related stuff. I've had a few things myself and been well pleased.
They really do a wonderful job.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Esther would have been so moved by the use of the donations.



I still keep expecting her post to pop up or a PM, she was far too young. I keep thinking of her doctors surgery receptionist, who was always blocking Esther seeing the doctor, that makes me angry.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Esther would have been so moved by the use of the donations.
> 
> I still keep expecting her post to pop up or a PM, she was far too young. I keep thinking of her doctors surgery receptionist, who was always blocking Esther seeing the doctor, that makes me angry.


I know. I keep wondering how different the outcome might have been if she had been able to get treatment earlier and if it might have prevented the extreme surgery she did have.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've sent everything to Esther's mum today. The other night I got a lovely photo of Alfie & Lady Dog from her. They are doing well, Alfie really loves her I think (he sleeps all night with her), Ebony is not eating much but I guess at 16, not doing very much, energy requirements are lower. She's toiletting okay just not eating well. Poor little girl is probably missing Esther still (or maybe that's just me anthromorphising cats again!). Her mum doesn't want to stress her by taking her to the vet unless she really has to. Even though Alfie is being allowed out, he's choosing not to which I've said isn't a bad thing.










Here they are


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh bless them, life has been so up and down for them this year. It's just so good they are happily settled.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Cully said:


> I know. I keep wondering how different the outcome might have been if she had been able to get treatment earlier and if it might have prevented the extreme surgery she did have.


Indeed.
Miss her very much.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless them, im glad they are doing well. I was just thinking of poor Esther today when reading something on FB about the NHS and trying to get seen by a GP.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Lovely photo @Mrs Funkin and so nice to hear how well they've settled in, and thank you for the update.
Love and kind regards to Esther's mum. In all this tragedy it's easy to overlook how much she and the family are missing her too.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Really pleased to read this up date, thank you for sharing the photo @Mrs Funkin x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had a message from Esther’s mum last night, “Evening Sharon, sorry I have not been in touch, but just to say I received the letters and message’s I think it is all so lovely I can’t believe Esther had so many friends thank you so much. My furry grandchildren are doing fine ”

I’m really pleased I sent the condolence messages to her, I’m sure they were hard to read but also lovely for her too, I think her family didn’t really see the side of her that we did. I’m also pleased that all is well with Ebony, Alfie and Lady Dog. 

xxx


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Just read and it's really awful news to hear someone passed away. I've not been on here for long but I can tell the lady was a beloved member and so must have been a really lovely person to interact with. 

Hope she's now somewhere where she's free of any pain . RIP.


----------

